# Mec-Gar Magazines



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

So I'm looking to buy these High Cap magazine from Mec Gar but before I buy a bunch of these I want to make sure they are good for target and home protection without jamming issues..

Here is the one I'm looking to buy, once I find the best price available.

Mec Gar Beretta 96/PX4 40 Smith & Wesson 15 Round Blue Magazine (PB9615AFC) - Able Ammo


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i was also interested in those mags at one time. my ffl 30+ years in the business told me to stay away from them. at best they are a hit or miss proposition. stick with the factory mags. able has never been one for good prices for me. try gt distributors, centerfire guns, or top gun supply, all carry factory mags.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

well since mec-gar makes beretta magazines maybe you need a new ffl dealer?


----------



## Fringe (Mar 11, 2012)

Mec-Gar makes excellent magazines. I have a few new M9 / 92FS / CX4 ones for sale; look for them in the marketplace. Cheers!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

MecGar makes factory mags for most major brands and they are excellent.....JJ


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I use Mec-Gar mags for my Ruger mkIIs as well as my 1911. They've run great for both and I plan to buy more for other guns that I acquire in the future. I wouldn't hesitate to buy after my experiences with them.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong with MecGar. They are OEM for CZ, among many others. I've used them for my CZ75, EAA Witness Elite Match & a Dan Wesson PM7-40. (.40 S&W 1911 mags aren't exactly burning up the marketplace.) I had heard that the MecGar 1911 mags weren't that great. Mine have been excellent. In my experience, MecGar mags are of very good quality. I will likely buy more, as needs dictate.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I love my mec-gars


----------

